# Hobby 750 table



## bobandsue (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking to fit a smaller table in my Hobby 750FML 2005 model as there is only the two of us. Want to fit the recessed floor base but want to know if anyone can tell me what is below the interior floor in the area of the old table base before I start cutting holes....


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Sorry but what as this to do with Ferry's


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Bob & Sue,

On ours at this point there is nothing much but a single 230v cable and the blown air pipe is there somewhere, but they both lay on the base flooring and so not in danger from the top floor level above. A torch and mirror is useful for a double check.

Haven't looked at at the possibility of removing our table, but can see why for you that might be a good idea, and was wondering if you could utilise/adapt the existing table fixing bolts once you have removed it to secure your alternative table. This might remove having to drill extra holes in your floor, and as & when you come to sell it, you can reinstate the original table easily.

Another alternative is to only remove the table top for a smaller one of your design, retaining the original stand?


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Absolutely nothing! ...... it's in the Hobby section. :wink:


----------

